# Petite Romantic Prelude in D and another short one



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I butchered it a little in the last passage towards the end, but hopefully you can piece it together, as the notes are in there.

I also thought I'd share a different piece that I composed over a month ago. Though short like the one I linked above, it was my first completed composition in over a year and a half. It is recorded on a friend of mine's clavicytherium, for those curious about the instrument. I am still recovering from the circumstances that made it difficult for me to compose(and do lots of other things), so hopefully there will be more to come.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Well done, pity it's so short.....


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm a fan of this! I like the contrast of duple and triple rhythms. Charming ending few bars. I'd have to disagree with Pugg and say that this piece sounds just right in length. Short and sweet for sure, but appropriate here. Let's hear some longer stuff from you in the future.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

clavichorder said:


> I butchered it a little in the last passage towards the end, but hopefully you can piece it together, as the notes are in there.
> 
> I also thought I'd share a different piece that I composed over a month ago. Though short like the one I linked above, it was my first completed composition in over a year and a half. It is recorded on a friend of mine's clavicytherium, for those curious about the instrument. I am still recovering from the circumstances that made it difficult for me to compose(and do lots of other things), so hopefully there will be more to come.


Even though it's short, it feels complete to me. To my ears it sounds like Bach meets Gershwin with a Copland-esq passage in the middle. It has a fugue type melody, with the jazz influenced aspects of Gershwin.

I like it a lot, good work!

:tippet:

Also, I like that you are performing it rather than a computer playing it for you, I always prefer that even though the norm here is to present computer versions.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice tunes. I appreciate how left and right complement each other in the second tune as well as its lovely sound.
Well done.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I didn't even see the second one there, that was nice as well!


----------

